# Cornucopia, ex Sister Katingo



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

We have a member who is attempting to find a picture of an oil tanker, the 'Cornucopia', for an old seafaring friend who sailed on her in the 1970s and who does not have a computer.
I'm unable to find a copy online and wonder if a member has a photo of the ship that he/she can upload to the Gallery or EMail to me.
Or point to a picture on the web.
That would be much appreciated.
She was built at Bethlehem, San Francisco as the 'Sister Katingo' in 1958 and was later renamed 'Cornucopia'. Broken up in 2000.
Owners included Keystone Shipping and Union Oil.
Many thanks,
Bruce


----------



## mudnducs (May 2, 2019)

Sister Katingo > Cornucopia

I worked at Northwest Marine Iron Works shipyard when the Sister Katingo was converted to the Cornucopia. They cut the engine room off the Sister Katingo and welded it to a new forebody. But it became an LNG tanker as I recall. That was in 1977-1978. I was a trainee in the marine electrical shop....seeing the Katingo cut in half and the stern rewelded onto a new forebody was something I'll never forget.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cornucopia*

grt 20549.built 1958 by Bethlehem Pacific Coast San Francisco. as SISTER KATINGO.renamed 1978 CORNUCOPIA.scrapped China 2000.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Cornucopia was a regular caller at Sacramento and Stockton with liquid ammonia used for fertilizer. I piloted her to both destinations on many occasions.


----------



## Austin74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Better late than never...

I came across this thread. I sailed on the Cornucopia from 1997-2000 and was with her when she was scrapped in China.

Here's a picture of her in 1999 transiting out of Cook Inlet

Brgds
Austin


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh, now there's a memory from the past - I saw this old girl as an LPG/ammonia carrier, in Ulsan, Korea, back in late 1992/early 1993. She was waiting to load ammonia for the US. No photo, I'm afraid, but just another small piece of info about her.


----------



## LuLu Land (9 mo ago)

Bruce Carson said:


> We have a member who is attempting to find a picture of an oil tanker, the 'Cornucopia', for an old seafaring friend who sailed on her in the 1970s and who does not have a computer.
> I'm unable to find a copy online and wonder if a member has a photo of the ship that he/she can upload to the Gallery or EMail to me.
> Or point to a picture on the web.
> That would be much appreciated.
> ...


10/29/1975 -- S.S. Sister Katingo # 277936 KPJC 3/m Portland, OR coastwise to Los Angles 11/03/1975.
06/01/1978 -- S.S. Cornucopia 3/m Portland, OR to Portland, OR coastwise 07/02/78.
C.J. Kirkpatrick Master


HQ 0111653 - Vessel Repair; Entry No. C31-0007659-6; S.S. CORNUCOPIA; Modifications; 19 U.S.C. 1466 - United States International Trade Commision Rulings


operation manual --- if a tank leaked every thing in a 5 mile radius was dead.
When C/M closing tape ulage,s after undocking Cook Inlet a cloud of gas passed over the bridge.
Informed the master -- call the hall in Portland for another third. 
ship pictures lng dock cook inlet alaska at DuckDuckGo -- Some pictures - but did not see Cronucopia. Have a picture taken from shore - done know where---

Who is this old seafaring friend -- e-mail me ---- [email protected]


----------

